# Swollen Eyelids!



## Pixie Luna

Luna's eyes have been quite watery the last week, and I noticed in the last few days it got worse. (The vet noticed signs of this 2 weeks ago and said 'dab the build up away with a warm cloth or it might get infected' 
It is not coloured or puss etc it is just clear, excessive water.

But today Lunas eyelids are BADLY swollen, there not red and she does not seem irritated by them at all, she has never scratched even etc.
Ive been looking online and she doesnt match 'conjunctivitus' or 'allergy' reactions etc.

We also thought Luna's head looked really different today, it just doesnt look like Luna?! I dont know if shes had a massive growth spurt but her head seems a lot bigger esp around the sides of her eyes...im wondering if swelling is effecting that.

She is at the vets Wednesday anyway for her 2nd jab - does this warrant us going to the vet asap do you think or wait for Wednesday??? (I have no clue about eye problems!)

Also is there any natural help I can get for her or do, as opposed to just taking whatever the Vet says? (ie; probably a lot of money for some eye drops!)

Poor Luna


----------



## TLI

If her eyes are swollen, and the sides of her head, and her head looks bigger all of the sudden, I would make an emergency vet visit. If it were just her eyes watering, and her eyes a bit puffy, I'd say give her some Benadryl and wait to see the vet when you go in. But her head should not be swollen.  Can you post pics?

Could she have been bitten by something, any recent vaccines, hit her head?


----------



## flippedstars

Eyes are not something you want to mess with - get her to a vet. It may be allergies, so you can dry giving her liquid children's benadryl...be CERTAIN it does not have alcohol or xylitol in it as they can kill her. General suspension is 12.5 mg per 5 ml. That means there is 2.5 mg per ml/cc. Dosage is 1-2 mg per lb, so a 2.5 lb dog would get 1 cc/ml, and so forth. She may be allergic to your laundry detergent, or, she might have something called puppy strangles. I would personally get her to the vet first thing tomorrow morning, but starting her on benadryl tonight certainly can't hurt her. If you have a Wal*greens near you, I generally get the children's bubblegum liquid dye free stuff...works like a charm  for my 4 lb dog, I give her 2 cc's/ml as her dosage, because dosage is 1-2 mg per lb.


----------



## jesuschick

I agree. Get her right in or at least call vet on call or emergency vet and ask.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

Oh Steph, this must be such a worry for you! :hug:
I would really take her to the vets... anything with the head/eye area looking swollen would prick my worry nerve. Does she seem like her normal self?


----------



## sammyp

ahhh hope she is ok pease keep us updated and let us no how you get on.
poor baby


----------



## LostLakeLua

Oh dear... I agree with everyone else, if you can get her to a vet sooner I'd go with that. Whenever I hear 'swollen head' I worry about hydro but not sure how old your girl is. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## MChis

I was going to ask if she's had any sort of vac, topical flea med, etc. Reminds me of a reaction to vaccination we experienced a few times this year with pups. They started looking "different"--theirs were actually their eyes/muzzle that looked swollen though, not head. I'd really worry about the head & not wait at ALL.... If it's just the eyes I'd do a dose of benadryl (or two depending on if it helps) & call the vet in the morning.

Saying that, watery eyes (with no color/odor) can be some what normal for some dogs. Just dab it off as you were recommended with a tissue.


----------



## TLI

How is your baby doing? Thinking about you all.


----------



## Pixie Luna

Thank you.
Ive booked her in for today!
She had her first innocs 2 weeks ago now. She doesnt seem in any pain etc and is her normal self the only difference ive noticed is the last 2 nights shes cried a little at night and on Saturday she slept the whole day, I was sat next to her so she might not have got up because nothing was 'going on' but it did make me wonder if she was feeling ok with her eyes being so watery as well.. 

Its literally by the side of her eyes/jaw area of her head that seems to be making her look 'different', plus her eyes appear smaller as the lids are swollen..
Thanks for all your advice/concerns everyone..


----------



## TLI

Please keep us posted. Best wishes. Get well soon little girl!


----------



## Mandy

awwwww hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Pixie Luna

Without me saying anything, the vet diagnosed Puppy Strangles 
Lunas starting on Steroids tomorrow for 2 weeks and hopefully weened off them for another 2 weeks...
Apparently her immune system will be low afterwards - so any advice on Puppy Strangles, Steroids and building up her Immune System Id be greatful of??

Cant believe it 
But I ow this to everyone who replied as otherwise id have waited until Wednesday to go to the vets! The vet said we'd done well bringing her in so soon esp as she's swollen up so much within just 24hrs.

I dont really know much about Puppy Strangles so will have to read more...


----------



## svdreamer

I'm so sorry. I had two horses that got strangles, never had a dog with it. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## flippedstars

I would give her a teaspoon of yogurt (plain, lowfat) with each of her meals to help keep the bacteria in her body in balance. Fingers crossed she's on the mend soon!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

Ohhh poor baby!
Just looked up Puppy Strangles. Sounds horrid.

I have no real advice, but we will be sending out healing thoughts to you!
~*~*~*vibes*~*~*~


----------



## TLI

Sending speedy recovery wishes. Bless her sweet little heart.


----------



## Tanna

Aw, poor little girl. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## nabi

So sorry to hear about your little ones problem...glad the vet could diagnosis it quickly and get her on the meds....


----------

